# Crypt melt picture?



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Folks,

Does anyone have a picture of Crypt plants melting? I am doing a program on Crypt plants and I don't have a picture of this.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/p/PON/the-melt.jpg


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have another picture on a slide, but I won't be able to get around to digitizing it until the weekend.


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks to both of you! 

Paul, I could use the picture if you are able to send it. Describing 'melt' isn't easy unless you've seen it. Multiple pictures are helpful. Paul, I have a couple of plants for you, please email me off line and we can chat about it. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------

